# German spouse permit



## calf16 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi to all,

I am from non-EU and married to a German 5 years ago. Since dec 2017, i am on German spouse permit (three years). Since one year I am working as a Electrical Engineer in another federal state in germany. and commute each week to my hauptwohnung city. 

The things are not working out. Each time when fight happens , she tells me that i am here because of her, and she can kick me out of Germany anytime. Now i am totally breakdown. I have tried to ask the questions before in this forum but i could not get any reply. 

1) If i get divorce then what will happen with my German spouse permit?
2) Do i need to leave Germany immediately?

I am looking forward to the answers and advice.


----------

